# Horst Snowwing Most productive blade made.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my new blade, after you watch the video you'll understand.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I dont need a explanation after watching that!

Makes me want to go to your house to play with your new toy!!!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

that is awesome. if you dont mind me asking how much did that run yea? post pics when you get it.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I always loved the way Horst listened to the customers. Great companywesporttymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now if only JD had something to put them on!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

grandview;779410 said:


> Now if only JD had something to put them on!


That's funny. 

Dave has more pieces of equipment than Lays has chips!! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;779414 said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Dave has more pieces of equipment than Lays has chips!! tymusic


Very funny, we really don't have that many tractors compared to alot of other contractors your size in our area.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I just might need to look at getting one. Kept looking at them last season, any idea on what they cost?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;779422 said:


> I just might need to look at getting one. Kept looking at them last season, any idea on what they cost?


I will get you pricing, I was kind of hoping Horst might give some early order deals for our American friends. They will make one with your quick tach on it. Are you looking for for a 12-18ft?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I love the reverse box blade.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are they making them for pickups ??? Sure would come in handy !!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

RichG53;779444 said:


> Are they making them for pickups ??? Sure would come in handy !!!!


Nothing for small trucks.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

:salute:Looks good JD,I am going to make my Horst 10ft pusher into a angle plow for next season no more chains around the bucket make it Q-Tach


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a cool plow! 

I can't believe Blizzard or Boss has not made a truck mounted plow do the same thing. I do a lot of residential snow removal and that is what is needed. I wonder what the main design problems are? Is it just the weight?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;779423 said:


> I will get you pricing, I was kind of hoping Horst might give some early order deals for our American friends. They will make one with your quick tach on it. Are you looking for for a 12-18ft?


Actually, I'm looking at adding a normal tractor. Possibly the 12-18' would work. 
Thinking about 90-110hp New Holland tractor. Is there a 10'? The 12 gets hard for me to run down the road all of the time.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;779487 said:


> Actually, I'm looking at adding a normal tractor. Possibly the 12-18' would work.
> Thinking about 90-110hp New Holland tractor. Is there a 10'? The 12 gets hard for me to run down the road all of the time.


They make a 1016.


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

O.k. that is the sweetest wing Ive seen in a long time. I have a Komatsu 380 with full front hyd and quick tac on the bucket. Does anyone know if they make it in a quick tac and how do I get a hold of this company? Pricing? It looks as if the blade cleans well but what about on uneven terrain? I would seriously consider buying this for the foldable wings as well as the backdrag option. Dave, any suggestions?

Jim


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Snowshow;780865 said:


> O.k. that is the sweetest wing Ive seen in a long time. I have a Komatsu 380 with full front hyd and quick tac on the bucket. Does anyone know if they make it in a quick tac and how do I get a hold of this company? Pricing? It looks as if the blade cleans well but what about on uneven terrain? I would seriously consider buying this for the foldable wings as well as the backdrag option. Dave, any suggestions?
> 
> Jim


They will make any quick tach style and the blade does have float from side to side where the quck tach is. If your serious PM me and I'll give you there email sddress.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey! It's an Ebling for the front!

Sweet.payup

Tell me you can't put the Bobcat version on the front of a pick up, I bet you could.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does it have a trip edge?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats pretty neat. but I am going to stick with my Arctics.

J.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

My buddy and I were talking about building the exact same thing for his skid steer this past winter. In fact, it looks a lot like the one in the video. ASV PT-70 I think


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

The ASV in the video is an old style loader arm RC50.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;781127 said:


> Does it have a trip edge?


Yes full trip and the wings have adjustable relief valves.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Gotta bump this. GREAT product


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Ordered a Horst Snowwing yesterday, it's a 12ft box and an 18 ft angle blade. Should have it by Nov 10th hopefully. We have 10 other Horst blades but this is our first Snow wing.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

When I was trucking I used to pick up equipment at Horst and got the impression that this outfit was really on the move building equipment. Taking a design and moving it further. Had 2 Horst plows 10 footers mounted on loaders, too bad the loaders couldnt take the punishment.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

wow plows and boxes sure have come along way U CAN PLOW SOME SH*T WITH THAT JD


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Swing Wing 10-16 ... finally got mine*

Added another great Horst plow to my MX125........

Purchased and installed by Mark @ Nes-Tech

Nes-tech.ca is his website

Can't wait to try it out...

Al


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

too bad it is not made in America


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

We might need the popcorn for this....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

fordzilla1155;838579 said:


> too bad it is not made in America


Where is it made?


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

cretebaby;838588 said:


> Where is it made?


I believe they are made in Canada


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I would love a 10' unit for my Freightliner... too cool


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Can't argue that logic that plow is superior to ALL...


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

StratfordPusher;838564 said:


> Added another great Horst plow to my MX125........
> 
> Purchased and installed by Mark @ Nes-Tech
> 
> ...


 Thnks for the promotion!


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;838588 said:


> Where is it made?


Listowel, Ontario, Canada tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Only thing better then a Snowing on the front is having one on the rear too.xysport


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice blade. I have yet to see one around here, but looks very interesting.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Sweet... Need one for my Loader..


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

JD Dave;838773 said:


> Only thing better then a Snowing on the front is having one on the rear too.xysport


JD,
Is that a Horst blade on the rear? I can't quite read the decals on it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

big pusher;839463 said:


> JD,
> Is that a Horst blade on the rear? I can't quite read the decals on it.


No it's an Ebling tractor model.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Nice Blade*



JD Dave;839602 said:


> No it's an Ebling tractor model.


Hey JD, looking forward to hearing some feedback on your Eblings, both the truck and tractor models. Was considering a truck model, still unsure with the heavy snows we get here, how they would hold up....
I have seen more then a few broken Artic rear mounts and am not into a high maintenance headache

Think you will really like the swinwing...

Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;839948 said:


> Hey JD, looking forward to hearing some feedback on your Eblings, both the truck and tractor models. Was considering a truck model, still unsure with the heavy snows we get here, how they would hold up....
> I have seen more then a few broken Artic rear mounts and am not into a high maintenance headache
> 
> Think you will really like the swinwing...
> ...


I will keep everyone updated. Eblings truck models use there own 14k hitch and I can't imagine ever breaking one. The Arctic back blades are a joke compared to an Ebling.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

How does one control the independent wing and angle on the snowing in a skid steer?


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

syzer;846087 said:


> How does one control the independent wing and angle on the snowing in a skid steer?


One or two electric diverter valves, Depending on how many outlets you have. Most skidsteers only have 1 outlet therefore you would need 2 diverter valves. (Or a single 3-way diverter valve)


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*Just Bought a SnowWing*

Funny to see this post, I just got one of these installed on my loader today after waiting for it for awhile. It is a BEAST.

I paid about 13K for mine, it is a 10/16 model, which allows me to go over road without DOT hassles. It is on a New Holland W170B Tool Carrier.

I will post a picture of the machine with the pusher on it soon.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nhpatriot;859861 said:


> Funny to see this post, I just got one of these installed on my loader today after waiting for it for awhile. It is a BEAST.
> 
> I paid about 13K for mine, it is a 10/16 model, which allows me to go over road without DOT hassles. It is on a New Holland W170B Tool Carrier.
> 
> I will post a picture of the machine with the pusher on it soon.


Congrats, my 1218 should be here any day now.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

impressive...do they cost a pretty penny?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The only thing I wonder about is with the width of /____10____\ plus feet will it leave areas of snow where the pavement dips or in rolling areas. In the video it looked like gravel, where you wouldn't see the left over snow as much. In the LES snow areas these systems would make some serious $$$. Makes me think about getting into the larger equipment!! 

Great find JD Dave looking forward to hearing about some reviews.

On a seperate note has anyone ever put a Boomerator nossel on the ends of the Ebling blades?? Thus making the rear system complete with snow plowing and deicing all in one.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*New Snow Wing Mounted Pics*

Here are the pics of my new Snow Wing on the loader.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good. The loader will play with that blade.


----------



## AGMI (Nov 26, 2009)

The 8 footer is about 7k. I looked at them, then decided to go with the Kage pushers/plows. What a great setup...I get to watch them work tomorrow and I can't wait.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

It reminds me of a Degelman's speedblade.Looks like it surely could speed things up a bit. Just for kicks check out the Hiniker C-plow for an unusual plow.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

:salute:wesport

Those are awesome!!!! I don't really think weight would be a problem for a light truck version, can't be much/if any heavier than all the power wing plows already out... The only thing that MIGHT make them any better is a backdrag edge on the moldboard (or it may have one already I can't see) and also, a way to make the wings slide in behind the moldboard like Power Plow or Wide Out (not really certain if that would even be a benefit but sounded good  )


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

BushHogBoy;889383 said:


> :salute:wesport
> 
> The only thing that MIGHT make them any better is a backdrag edge on the moldboard (or it may have one already I can't see) and also, a way to make the wings slide in behind the moldboard like Power Plow or Wide Out (not really certain if that would even be a benefit but sounded good  )


One of my favorite features about the Snow Wing is that it can reverse the wings to create a backwards box blade (inverse of how it looks in the picture I posted), so that you can retain lots of snow when backdragging loading docks, etc. And with down pressure if you need it, you are in fine shape getting a clean scrape. And since you can open up each wing individually and power angle the whole blade to either side, the box ends are never in your way.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

nhpatriot;889602 said:


> One of my favorite features about the Snow Wing is that it can reverse the wings to create a backwards box blade (inverse of how it looks in the picture I posted), so that you can retain lots of snow when backdragging loading docks, etc. And with down pressure if you need it, you are in fine shape getting a clean scrape. And since you can open up each wing individually and power angle the whole blade to either side, the box ends are never in your way.


Yea I know


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

Just used my Horst 5000 series 12' box to 18' angle snow wing yesterday. This was the first time out this year, but had it most of last season. Bought it after talking to JD about Horst blades. They are a great company that puts out quality. We use it on a 544 J wheel loader. It wasn't cheap by any means, but gets me home a lot quicker than before. The machine is probably about 50% more productive with this blade. Its well worth every penny. We are now looking to get rid of our skid steer pushers so we can get 3000 series snow-wings for added versatility.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

muff;898912 said:


> Just used my Horst 5000 series 12' box to 18' angle snow wing yesterday. This was the first time out this year, but had it most of last season. Bought it after talking to JD about Horst blades. They are a great company that puts out quality. We use it on a 544 J wheel loader. It wasn't cheap by any means, but gets me home a lot quicker than before. The machine is probably about 50% more productive with this blade. Its well worth every penny. We are now looking to get rid of our skid steer pushers so we can get 3000 series snow-wings for added versatility.


Glad it is working well for you.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Just sold two of my home made blades and got a 3200 snow wing priced up last week for my 440 case. But I have a question about the cab controls for the blade. For the skid steer do they offer some sort of figure tip controls on the joysticks, and im assuming they do but do i then have to modify my exsisting joysticks to accomodate this control interface. I can't seem to find any pictures or infromation on the web about it. Some help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

3ipka;899139 said:


> Just sold two of my home made blades and got a 3200 snow wing priced up last week for my 440 case. But I have a question about the cab controls for the blade. For the skid steer do they offer some sort of figure tip controls on the joysticks, and im assuming they do but do i then have to modify my exsisting joysticks to accomodate this control interface. I can't seem to find any pictures or infromation on the web about it. Some help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


I do not have any experience with the skid steer models, as mine is a 5000 series. However, I presume the controls would be similar to my wheel loader's.

Here is a pasted copy of the PM I just sent someone regarding the controls on my loader: 195 HP, 33,000lbs. 
I did not do the install on this one, even though I do most of my own stuff. I had to purchase a 3 way diverter valve for the Snow Wing to work on my machine, which was about $800 extra.

My loader has one lever next to the joystick for auxiliary hydraulics. We mounted a 3 position switch next to it. Toggle the switch left, and the lever runs the left wing, right runs the right side wing, and center controls the power angle.

The controls are run through a small round trailer plug, that connects on top of the JCB coupler. So to hook up the pusher, simply pull up, connect to the coupler, plug in one connection, and two hydraulic hoses that run from the machine's aux to the diverter valve, which is mounted on the frame of the pusher itself.

There is a relief valve for each wing. When you hit something with a wing, it retracts enough to minimize damage.

Congrats on your purchase. You will never want a regular box again.

So I think it will be the same for a skiddie. I know on my NH's the aux hydraulics are controlled by the right joystick. Putting a toggle in here would change modes just like it did on my wheel loader.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*Updates On Snow Wing*

Thought I would solicit the experiences of you other Snow Wing users. Have you all found the wear shoes to be woefully inadequate for a pusher of this size? I am unimpressed with the small footprint and mild steel used, we burned ours up really quick. Anyone else experiencing the same? This is what we fabbed up as replacements, they are made of 2 old 10' carbide DOT truck cutting edges:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We usually get about 150 + hours out of our wear shoes and since your running a 5000 series which is alot heavier then ours I can see why your wear faster. I think your on the right track by making them out of a more weable material. Out tractor mounted shoes will last almost forever because the blade stays at the proper angle all the time.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

would a 4200 series 1016 be too much for a 10,200lb asv rc100?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1011401 said:


> would a 4200 series 1016 be too much for a 10,200lb asv rc100?


It shouldnt be, thats probably the biggest one you should go with for that machine. ASVs are great in the snow for a tracked machine and have more than enough power with the 100 series. I think a 1218 might be pushing it but i dont have any first hand experience so i wouldnt know, peterbuilt runs a bunch of ASVs so im sure he would have the best insite.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

*A few new pics*

Here are a couple more shots of the machine for those of you who are interested in the Snow Wing


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bringing this back up. I stumbled across these and want one. Does anyone have the 3200 series I think it is for the skids? I have a s205 I would like to put one on. Not sure If i'm willing to spend the money or not looking for more infor on them or if anyone in the twin cities area has one that would be willing to let me check it out that would be peerfect.
Anyways reviews on the skid models would be nice. thanks


----------

